# Carolina, Puerto Rico: Carolina Pueblo



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Carolina is a municipality in Puerto Rico, immediately east of San Juan. Carolina Pueblo is the barrio that is the administrative center of the municipality population of around 175,000, and the barrio has a population of around 1,200.

Carolina was founded by Alonzo Pizarro as Trujillo Bajo (Lower Trujillo) in 1816. It was changedd to San Fernando de la Carolina in 1857, and shortened to Carolina.

Carolina Pueblo is today a suburb of San Juan. Most of the old sugar cane fields were replaced by housing after World War II. Resort hotels are north of the barrio, where Carolina borders San Juan along the ocean.+


Roberto Clemente Stadium, off of Puerto Rico Route 3.










The stadium was built in 2000, and is named for Carolina native Roberto Clemente. A statue of Clemente sits in front of the main entrance.










A statue of Roberto Clemente also sits beyond the outfield walls.










A building on Calle Domingo Caceres.










An old building on Calle Ignacio Arzuaga.










A commercial building on Calle Ignacio Arzuaga, constructed in 1928.










The Carolina Alcaldia (City Hall), on Avenida Manuel Fernández Juncos.










The Municipal Legislature, on Avenida Manuel Fernández Juncos.










The old Hotel Ponce, on Calle Amadeo.










Construction of a medical office building, at Calles Amadeo & Muñoz Rivera. The building will be completed in 2022.










The Museum of History & Art, on Calle Amadeo. The museum was remodeled in 2014.










A building on Calle Amadeo, constructed in 1927.










The old Luis Muñoz Rivera School, on Avenida Manuel Fernández Juncos.










An apartment building on Calle Salvador Brau.










The Archive & Center of Historic Investigation (Archivo y Centro de Investigacion Historica), on Plaza Rey San Fernando III. The archive center opened in 2003.










In front of the Archive & Center of Historic Investigation is the statue of King Fernando III of Castille & Leon. The statue was dedicated in 2005.










Gallery of the Giants (Galeria de Los Gigantes), on Calle Ignacio Arzuaga. The museum was built in 2011.










Old City Hall (Viejo Alcaldia), on Calle Ignacio Arzuaga at Calle Jose de Diego. The structure was built in 1930.










An office building on Calle Ignacio Arzuaga.










Edificio Escuté, on Plaza Rey San Fernando III. The structure was built in 1805, and was used served as the mayor's house, a court, and a casino.










San Fernando Rey Church, on Plaza Rey San Fernando III. The church was built in 1860.










A building on Calle Ignacio Arzuaga.










A house on Calle Domingo Caceres.










Buildings on Calle Domingo Caceres.










Houses on Calle Augustin Cabrera.










Buildings on Avenida Manuel Fernández Juncos.










The Carolina Government Center, on Avenida Manuel Fernández Juncos.










The Enrique Laguerre statue, in a plaza along Avenida Manuel Fernández Juncos. The statue was dedicated in 2007.










Escuela De Las Artes Julio Vizcarrondo Coronado, on Avenida Manuel Fernández Juncos. The school was built in 1928.










An apartment building on Calle Pedro Arzuaga.










Houses on Calle Felix Rivera.










Businesses on Calle Pedro Arguaza.










A house on Calle Muñoz Rivera.










The Roberto Clemente cenotaph, in the Complejo Deportivo Municipal Roberto Clemente (Roberto Clemente Sports Complex) along Calle 24. The monument was dedicated in 1998.










Coliseo Guillermo Angulo, on Calle 24. The arena was built in 1973.










Buildings on Avenida José Severo Quiñones.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Puerto Rico


----------



## cwat212 (Mar 21, 2006)

Thank you for the pictures. I was born 1970 in San Juan.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

cwat212 said:


> Thank you for the pictures. I was born 1970 in San Juan.


Thanks! I have pictures of San Juan as well, but don't have them ready to post yet.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like to see them sometime


----------

